# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  العثور على أقدم أصل خطي لسنن ابن ماجه كتب سنة 487 هـ

## عبد الله الحمراني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تم بحمد الله العثور على أقدم و أعظم أصل خطي لسنن ابن ماجه
والفضل بعد الله يرجع للشيخ أبو إسحاق التطواني  لأنه من دل عليها في مدونته بعد أن وصلته أوراق منها
ثم للأخ أبو عبد الله محمد المشارك بملتقى أهل الحديث
قال أبو إسحاق:
*نسخة خطية نادرة جدا من كتاب  (السنن) للإمام محمد بن يزيد بن ماجه    القزويني (ت 273هـ)، والنسخة تامة في  ثلاثة عشر جزءا، وعليها سماعات كثيرة    جدا، كتبت سنة (485هـ)، وما اعتمدها  أحد ممن حقق الكتاب، وهي أنفس  وأقدم   نسخة تامة للسنن -حسب علمي- والله  تعالى أعلم.*
http://raremanuscripts.blogspot.com/...g-post_24.html
 وهذه صورة الورقة الأولى و الأخيرة منها





صف النسخة :
هذه أقدم نسخة للسنن وأنفس أصل خطي لهذا الكتاب و عجبي لا يكاد ينقضي عن غفلة أصحاب فهارس المخطوطات في تركيا عن الإشارة إلى هذه النسخة 
ولم أطلع إلا على الورقتين اللتين صورهما الشيخ أبو إسحاق،هي تقع في 220   ورقة ومجزأة على ثلاثة عشر جزءا وخطها نسخي وناسخها هو أبو العباس أحمد بن  محمد بن أحمد من تلامذة أبي منصور المقومي
ويستفاد من طبق السماع المذكور في الورقة الأخيرة أن الناسخ سمع هو و أخ   له اسمه عبد العزيز و ناصر بن الفضل بن ناصر العمري و تميم بن تمام النسوي
 وفرغ من نسخها و معارضتها سنة 485 هـ
وقد امتازت هذه النسخة بعدة أمور جعلتها تتقدم سائر نسخ ابن ماجة الخطية 
الأمر الأول:أنها منتسخة من أصلين 
الأصل الأول:نسخة احمد بن إبراهيم بن الخليل الخليلي القزويني جد الحافظ المشهور أبو يعلى الخليلي وهو أحد تلامذة ابن ماجه وممن سمع منه السنن 
قال حفيده في الإرشاد في ترجمته: أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ سَمِعَ بِقَزْوِينَ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَاجَهْ وَكَتَبَ مُسْنَدَهُ
الأصل الثاني:نسخة علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم الجعفري (كذا قرأتها و العلم لله)
وكلاهما معارض بأصل راوية السنن أبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم بن سلمة القطان 
قال الناسخ:وكليهما قريء على عدة  من أصحاب ابن ماجة خاصة على أبي الحسن القطان وعورض كليهما بأصله وصح،وأنا أيضا استقصيت فيه جميع ما كان فيهما،إما كتبته في الأصل وإما ذكرته في الحاشية و أثبته،وربما ذكرت فيها رواية غير رواية القطان ليكون أثبت،والزيادات   التي على حواشيه هي من زيادات القطان في أصل شيخنا ما وجدتها إلا   قليلا،لأن كان أصل شيخنا نسخ من غير أصل القطان وروايته،وكذلك (كذا قرأتها )   عارضت كتابي أيضا بأصل شيخي والله الموفق للصواب اهـ
الأمر الثاني: أنها مقروؤة على أبي منصور المقومي وهو مدار أسانيد من جاء بعده
الأمر الثالث:أنها أقدم نسخة خطية للسنن 
الأمر الرابع:أن زيادات ابن القطان ( حسب كلام الناسخ ) كانت في الحاشية و   ليس في الأصل فما وقع من إقحام هذه الزيادات في الأصل في النسخ المتأخرة   مخالف للأولى 
الأمر الخامس:أنها كانت متداولة طوال عدة قرون بين الأعلام و المشايخ و المحدثين وتعرف ذلك من بعض التواريخ المدونة عليها و منها 
سماع بتاريخ نيف وتسعين وأربعمائة
سماع بتاريخ 516 هـ
سماع بتاريخ 692 هـ
ومحصل هذا الكلام أن هذه النسخة 
1-منتسخة من أصلين أحدهما لجد أبي يعلى الخليلي و الآخر لعلي الجعفري وهما معارضان بنسخة أبي الحسن القطان راوية سنن ابن ماجه
2-هذان الأصلان مقروءان على عدة من أصحاب ابن ماجة سيما أبو الحسن القطان
3-أن الناسخ استقصى جميع ما في هذين الأصلين وأثبته إما في الأصل أو الحاشية
4-أن الناسخ قد أثبت بعض النصوص من غير رواية ابن القطان ليكون أثبت
5-أن زيادات القطان كانت مثبتة في الحواشي وقد نقل منها الناسخ بعضها وليس كلها
6-أن الناسخ عارض هذه النسخة بأصل شيخه المقومي وهذا الأصل منتسخ من رواية  غير القطان لذا لم تكن فيه جميع زيادات القطان و إنما بعضها
7-مسموعة من كاتبها و من عدد من المحدثين ومقروءة على كاتبها أيضا
وكل هذه الصفات و الحسنات جعلتها مقدمة عندي على سائر   نسخ ابن ماجه و أصلا ينبغي الرجوع إليه و الإعتماد فيه في إخراج نسخة من   السنن محققة تحقيقا علميا يروي الغليل و يشفي العليل !
والله أعلم

بياناتها:
المكتبة السليمية الوطنية ادرنه / تركيا 
وعنها صورة ملونة موجودة في الموقع التركي للمخطوطات https://www.yazmalar.gov.tr
ورقمها 22 Sel 997 وهي متاحه للتحميل لأعضاء الموقع وتكلفة تحميلها تقريبا 115 دولار تقريبا 
وعدد اوراقها 223 مع الغلاف         
منقول:
http://www.mahaja.com/showthread.php...7-%D9%87%D9%80

----------


## ابن زولاق

من يرفع المخطوطة هنا

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

بارك الله فيك أيها الفاضل ، وجزاك خيراً على الدرر الغوالي

وآخر ما طبع من سنن ابن ماجه :
1- ط الرسالة العالمية
2- ط دار الصديق 
وأوثق أصل اعتمدوه من : [التيمورية] بخط ابن قدامة مكتوب قبل سنة 600هـ ، مقروءٌ على المزي والذهبي والبرزالي ، وزيادات ابن القطان مشار إليها في الهامش

إلا أن هذه النسخة( العلق النفيس) لم يحم طائرهم عليه ، مصداقا لما تفضل به الحمراني

فليت فاضلٍ من الفضلاء تنبعث همته لنفح هذا المنتدى به ، وكم في زوايا تركيا من خبايا لم تعتمد في التحقيق على كثرة ما خرج للكتاب الواحد من طبعات ، والأمثلة كثيرة ، ومن آخرها : المجموع الحديثي بخط البوصيري فجلُّ إن لم يكن كل مافيه لم يعتمده أحد .

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل من رافع للمخطوطة هنا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري الس

ألا من رافع للمخطوطة هنا?

----------


## أبوالفوزان السنابلي

هل رفعت هذه المخطوطة ؟؟؟

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

*قد وضعتها هنا لكم:
تحميل مخطوط: "السنن" لابن ماجه السليمية*

----------

